# Can install the FreeBSD 7.1-ppc on the IBM powerpc server? Thanks!



## lcy66 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,
Can install the FreeBSD 7.1-ppc on the IBM powerpc server? I have tryed, boot the server from the FreeBSD cd, the server moniter will display, "no operating system".

Everyone known, FreeBSD 7.1-ppc support the powerpc platform? releasenote does not has the info.

Thanks!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 27, 2009)

sounds like the server isnt booting from the cd. you need to change some boot options in the bios to allow for boot from cd.


----------



## lcy66 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, LateNiteTV:
The powerpc server can boot from cd. I think, the server can install linux or aix only, so it does not recongnize the FreeBSD cd, options of the boot do not has FreeBSD os. Whether no one installed successful?

Thanks!


----------



## COBRA (Jun 10, 2009)

lcy66 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can install the FreeBSD 7.1-ppc on the IBM powerpc server? I have tryed, boot the server from the FreeBSD cd, the server moniter will display, "no operating system".
> 
> Everyone known, FreeBSD 7.1-ppc support the powerpc platform? releasenote does not has the info.
> ...



welcome,

you can not install freebsd on the IBM PowerPC .. you have to use a system based on the kernel linux, unfortunately there is no other option.

I encountered the same problem as you. as a solution, I recommend Yellow Dog, but after a long search through trial and error, I stopped at the two distributions can tap the full potential of your server.

1. Asianux - based on RedHat recommend only that which is 100% compatible with all software under RedHat. (this choice depends on the configuration and the destination server).

2. Gentoo - I, too, and the PowerPC processor has 64-bit architecture. I have nothing to add here, from the system you already own can create anything you need. including their own distro with loader yaboot.

For my part, I stayed with Asianux, because my server business appointment. but I played them with gentoo, and was very pleased.

sorry for bad english, I'm from Kazakhstan, and write through the translator.


----------

